# Moving from Nigeria to the UK



## Kelsmacminn84 (Mar 27, 2018)

Hi, my boyfriend is in Italy but is from Nigeria and he wants to move to the Uk to be with me. Can anyone help?


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Not really, the Uk authorities are highly suspicious about people from certain countries using 'friendships' as a reason to be allowed into the UK. Its a route used by illegal immigrants into the UK using bogus relationships (not saying yours is) so the criteria are very strict.

His best bet is to apply for a visa to visit you in the UK and they will help you understand what he needs to do and you need to do.

But set your expectations low.


----------

